# Brick smoker and pizza oven 2 in 1?



## puravida

Hi all,

- This is my first time participating in this forum.. So glad I found it!

Here is a question I hope someone can help me with.

I'm about to finish building a BBQ place \ area in my backyard, and now it's time for me to build my brick smoker within it.  If it was my call only, it would be a nice brick smoker with a grill next to it and that's it.. yet my wife thinks it would be great that we build a pizza oven.  Can anyone recommend a design that would combine a brick smoker and an oven?

Help will be appreciated.


----------



## smokin-aces

I am not a brick smoker guy, my smokers are of the steel variety, but I would imagine that the design could be something like this. Very bottom is fire place. Above that is the Pizza oven, but have it bricked so that no smoke comes in this chamber. Above that is the smoking chamber where you allow the smoke to be released and chimnyed out the top.

The one on the top is the side view. And I drew this so the smoker is standing vertically, not horizontally. However, I suppose you could build it either way you wanted. But look at this with your head turned sideways. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   













001.JPG



__ smokin-aces
__ Jan 9, 2013


----------



## rabbithutch

Here you go!

Pizza Oven

. . .  then scroll down to Berry1611's post.


----------



## themule69

post pics when you start building. we'd all love to see it.

david


----------



## puravida

Thank you all. Will post pictures


----------



## moikel

I have built a woodfired oven













IMG_0148.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 14, 2013






Did a fair bit of research at the time. I am no expert but it seems a bit of a conflict of interest to try to get them in the one structure. Dont let that stop you! Is there some way to make a seperate chamber with a vent that would allow to run the woodfire in one then channel the heat & smoke up or sideways into chamber 2?

The conflict is the pizza oven runs hot & works best if theres some insulation & not to much heat leakage,I had a guy turn out 80 pizzas out of mine for a party in backyard & he ran it at maybe 240-250c ,I roast whole pigs in at 200c all way over the low & slow range you see here.

I suppose if you get the connection right you can run woodfired oven low without cooking anything in it & concentrate on temp,time in the smoker part. 

Good luck.


----------



## smokin-aces

Moikel said:


> I have built a woodfired oven
> 
> Did a fair bit of research at the time. *I am no expert but it seems a bit of a conflict of interest to try to get them in the one structure. Dont let that stop you! Is there some way to make a seperate chamber with a vent that would allow to run the woodfire in one then channel the heat & smoke up or sideways into chamber 2?*


This is what I suggested earlier. Fire in bottom, pizza oven next with smoke channeled up to the top which would be the smoker.


----------



## moikel

smokin-aces said:


> This is what I suggested earlier. Fire in bottom, pizza oven next with smoke channeled up to the top which would be the smoker.


I cant draw whats in my head & post it! I saw what you posted but I cant figure it in brick. Metal sure I have seen some great work on the site,creative,clever ,beautifully made. But how to you run a flu through the top of a brick arch? There are 10 commercial wood fired ovens within 5 minutes of my house ,all have chimney at the front same as my back yard version made off plans I got from California. The late great Scarbelly had a great oven built same deal .

The part I cant get my head around is how to do it without weakening the dome.Once they crack in brick you are in a world of pain.

Do you think the plan might be a metal smoke box attached above brick chimney? Theres a great site thats the masonry heater association of America that has many posts of oven builds in brick, thats where I  went to get started.


----------



## michael ark

Their is a guy on here from thiland that posted pictures of his on here.


----------



## smokin-aces

I see what you are saying. I never thought of that.. like I said I'm no brick guy. What if there was a metal pipe/chimney that went from the firebox up the side and into the pizza oven skipping the pizza box. What if you have the firebox on the bottom, the pipe coming out of the top side of the fire box up the side and into the smoking chamber. If done right this would look good and be functional.

This is basically how I made my current smoker. It is two 55 gallon drums in their side. One on bottom is fire box. There is a 6" pipe that comes out of the top of the side of the bottom barrel and into the bottom side of the top barrel.


----------



## moikel

The bit I struggle with is the pizza ovens I know have fire inside the chamber,the floor is refractory brick or tile the heat gets directed back down from dome. Bread ovens have a  lower dome.Mines a bit of a hybrid but theres no firebox its all inside.Sure you can pull the fire out swab it & bake bread but mostly the cookings done with fire inside.I do pigs,lamb,baby goat mostly.

Chimney at front gives you best burn. My chimney is about ten feet of ground.













IMG_0147.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 14, 2013






Obscured in this photo by frangipani tree.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think there maybe away to build a smoker box into the brick chimney.A grate ,a good sealing door,some bars maybe & put your meat physically into the chimney like halfway up.Of course its to late for me to retro fit mine but I do have a stash of materials ,refractory bricks ,floor tiles down at the fishing shack.

I may have another oven in me before I  get to old to lay bricks.

I understand but still marvel at the steel smokers people build on this site. Not done down here,so all the more intriguing from a distance.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Moikel said:


> The bit I struggle with is the pizza ovens I know have fire inside the chamber,the floor is refractory brick or tile the heat gets directed back down from dome. Bread ovens have a  lower dome.Mines a bit of a hybrid but theres no firebox its all inside.Sure you can pull the fire out swab it & bake bread but mostly the cookings done with fire inside.I do pigs,lamb,baby goat mostly.
> 
> Chimney at front gives you best burn. My chimney is about ten feet of ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0147.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ moikel
> __ Jan 14, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obscured in this photo by frangipani tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there maybe away to build a smoker box into the brick chimney.A grate ,a good sealing door,some bars maybe & put your meat physically into the chimney like halfway up.Of course its to late for me to retro fit mine but I do have a stash of materials ,refractory bricks ,floor tiles down at the fishing shack.
> 
> I may have another oven in me before I  get to old to lay bricks.
> 
> I understand but still marvel at the steel smokers people build on this site. Not done down here,so all the more intriguing from a distance.


Mick I'm hoping we get to see this shack in action!!! Whole pigs. How about the wild bore you posted hanging!!


----------



## moikel

It was 46c here today with total fire ban. We have had a bad fire season. I need the ban to lift then I have promised the crew suckling pig. I had that photo of the giant boar because I had my head photo shopped on to the farmer in an invitation for a previous suckling pig event that was called "Pig day out" .We have a big annual outdoor music concert called The Big Day OUT".

I need a metal fabricator to make a pan 40cm x 80cm, oven is 100cm x120 internal  but door is 41cm.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I get it to running speed in about an hour +20 maybe then push the fire into the back giving me 100cm x100cm to cook on. Its about being able to move the pan around as easy as possible with overhang 80cm+ is a decent pig.

I know some immensely talented metal workers but they are all on the forum & a long way from here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I will start a thread & stop dropping in on this one.I have no metal skills but I  do enjoy masonry stuff .The outside brick work is all heritage bricks from the 1800s some of them convict chain gang made they have the indent of a heart,diamond or shamrock in the top. Pre 1850.

Hard to lay for an amateur ,I got better after the first 2000
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  spread over different projects. I am nowhere near as talented as scarbellys mason or the guy on here that built that brick smoker, Wes something? in PA.Thats just beautiful.

Back on the topic of puravidas  thread. I think it has the potential to be a shotgun marriage to the homeliest girl in town if you  get the mechanics of the partnership wrong! I cant see how you can go through the dome to a chamber above in masonry.Steel, some of the metal magicians on this site could do that easy but brick arches are going to collapse .

So I  figure its build the wood fire oven however suits you then put a smoker box into the chimney,probabley in steel . It could be wider than the chimney sort of a T look,so the centre would get most of the heat & the overhang section each  side would be a bit cooler. I think its doable but its not necessarily going to be pretty.Might not meet with every bodies approval
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## wes w

puravida,  Here is one I built last summer.   I can't help you on the pizza oven.  It's on my to do list...

My complete build is here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126307/brick-smokers













IMG_9135.JPG



__ wes w
__ Sep 3, 2012


----------



## jessica

i love this design. this may sound stupid but where would I put the smoked wood chisps? ive never smoked anything before so im just learning. ive seen on other video's that they go in  a pan on top of an element but I want to do it with fire. thanks


----------



## wes w

jessica, sorry not to reply to your post.  I've been away from the forum for the summer due to a family matter.   If you follow the link in my last post you'll see that you build a fire in the bottom.  The water pan is between the fire and the smoke chamber.


----------



## jimholmes

i know this is an older thread dont know if you figured it out or not but my idea would be to build it like an offset with firebox then pizza oven directly over it and a vent out the top of the firebox with a damper going into a smoking chamber built on the side the pizza oven


----------



## beastro

My prototype new design will be delivered next week. It is a wood fired grille, pellet smoker (electric) and a brick oven! 3 in 1 I'm waiting for my patent pending, I will post if I'm allowed on this sight with pictures and video of how it functions as a grill-smoker and vera Neapolitan pizza


----------



## narcosi

Hi all

this is about the only post on the internet about a 2 in 1 smoker and pizza oven. So i am posting in case anyone has an opinion.

I am about to build a raised brick pizza oven and i am thinking of putting a fire box under it with a vented path for smoke to fill the pizza oven. 

So i would have a vent controlled fire box air in and air out. then the controllable vent on the pizza oven chimney with the sealed door.

I am yet to work out how to allow smoke in without letting pizza heat out on a pizza day but i think some form of insulated hole with plug will work.

Why has noone done this?
i know more about brick ovens than i do about smokers hence i am posting here as you guys will tell me why it wont work as a smoker. I guess smokers are more complex than a firebox and a pipe out.

Thanks in advance for thoughts


----------

